# Bike rack for truck bed



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I got tired of trying to figure out how to haul 3 bikes around in my truck. We found a pic similar to this on the interwebs and decided to build it. I used aluminum angle because I already had it. I think you could use wood instead to keep it cheap. 3/8-16 all thread for the axle and a wing nut on each side. The 2x4 rest on the bed liner. We hauled 3 bikes yesterday and it worked great. Cost $6.


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

Looks cool. I have thru-axle bikes and it's more work to take the wheels off.


----------

